# Your weirdest catch?



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

whats your weirdest catch? mine was a skunk in a drowning set for mink. haha welcome to post yours!! thanks :beer: :sniper:


----------



## trapperbo (Mar 18, 2009)

a Duck in a pocket set!! yes it was released!


----------



## KSCATMAN (Apr 17, 2009)

I've caught 2 snapping turtles in 330's and neck snared 3 on beaver slides.


----------



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

Are you serious thats nuts!!! well then again you never know whats going to happen.


----------



## KSCATMAN (Apr 17, 2009)

Trapping God said:


> Are you serious thats nuts!!! well then again you never know whats going to happen.


To my surprise both turtles were still alive in the 330 body grips.I figured they would drown.I later found out that they can hold their breath for over 24hrs.









This one weighed 24lbs.Bent the jaw ofthe 330 but it straighend back out.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That is nuts that you caught a snapper.


----------



## KSCATMAN (Apr 17, 2009)

That one soaked in clean water for a week to clean him out then he got butchered.


----------



## KSCATMAN (Apr 17, 2009)

I had a couple buddies telling me that a bear was seen in the area I had some snares set.A few days later I had a stuffed teddy bear in one of my snares. Ha Ha


----------



## Great White (Jun 26, 2006)

I had caught a mouse a couple days before (it was acordian folded between the jaws). --******


----------



## yooper-trapper (Dec 25, 2008)

my teacher showed me a picture from his bear bait set and the bear had a 330 around its foot


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

Had a jack rabbit in a coyote (dirthole) set. tanned him and put some foam in the body makes a nice calling decoy!!


----------



## austin_bv11 (Dec 9, 2007)

trapping for muskrats i caught a 35lbs **** in a 110 set in a creek


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Got a 18" northern in a 110 set on an undercut bank for 'rats.

Pretty unnerving reaching into the water expecting something furry and getting something slimy!


----------



## critter slayer (Jan 13, 2010)

I,ve caught some wierd things, such as 
an otter in a beaver castor set
mice in a weasel set
and a fisher on a dirt hole set for **** along a pond 
P.S all accidentals i have caught while trapping have been released unless i was in the clear to keep it. but i'll tell you one thing and thats if you have been trapping and havnt had an incidental catch yet its only a matter of time!!!


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

i'd like to remind people that we need to be careful with what we post here. anti's are always patroling sites like this for ammo to use against us. posting about non-target catches such as protected animals doesn't do anything but hurt us in the long run. there's nothing wrong about telling eachother about the weird catches we get but please just think before you post.


----------



## critter slayer (Jan 13, 2010)

sorry i didnt think about that before i posted but everyone has an ACCIDENTal catch, and for instance dont tell me that the anti hunters who drive to work every day like everyone else dont hit "poor little" animals with a vehical, they didnt mean to hit an animal and nor did i mean to catch a NON-targeted species???? thanks for the concern


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

we all have accidental catches. we've all posted something without thinking before. and yeah, the anti's do kill animals too whether they'll admit it or not. my point is that on a place like this, they will take someone saying they had an accidental catch like a duck or something and use it as "trappers are indiscriminate killers. we have proof here that they can't control what they catch". it's a complete lie but the majority public doesn't know that. the less ammo we give to the anti's the better off we are.

and by the way, it looks like you just joined. welcome! :beer:


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you moneyshot...

I believe this thread was created with good intentions but some just dont think when they post. Some of you would be amazed at some of the stuff I have had to edit out from this topic. If it contiues I will just lock the thread.

Thanks


----------



## critter slayer (Jan 13, 2010)

im sorry i said i had just joined and looked at this thread and thought i would make a post and i obviously made a mistake. sorry again nd trapper


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

No problem critter slayer. Welcome to the site!


----------

